# Hamster grooming



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

Just how much grooming is normal for a hamster? 

Daisy's been "washing" herself for what seems like an age now. Is that normal?


----------



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

Um, ok... I had hoped someone would know. I'm thinking now it was too dumb a question and I wish I'd not asked.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

I was in the same boat as you when I got my first rats and my first hamster - I was terrified because I thought I must have come home with several flea infested animals due to their frequent grooming.. It's completely understandable - rodents take their personal hygiene very seriously! 

It seems to vary a bit, but if the skin on your hamster doesn't seem red/flaky and you don't think she has mites, I would imagine she's fine.


----------



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

elmthesofties said:


> I was in the same boat as you when I got my first rats and my first hamster - I was terrified because I thought I must have come home with several flea infested animals due to their frequent grooming.. It's completely understandable - rodents take their personal hygiene very seriously!
> 
> It seems to vary a bit, but if the skin on your hamster doesn't seem red/flaky and you don't think she has mites, I would imagine she's fine.


Her skin looks fine, the bits I can see anyway. Nice and pink. Not dry or flaking.

I think I've worked out why she was grooming so intensively. She has a dandelion treat stick, I'm thinking it's a little greasy (or oily or something) because she did the same thing today after eating from it.


----------



## Hamster lover4 (Nov 11, 2015)

It's fine
My hamster washes every time we've finished picking her up


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hamster lover4 said:


> It's fine
> My hamster washes every time we've finished picking her up


Old thread!!


----------

